

Akismet's pay-what-you-want UI is the best I've seen - mmaunder
https://akismet.com/signup/#pwyw

======
pokoleo
...but their https is broken on the homepage. Not the best security?

~~~
josephscott
Looks like we had a couple of resources that weren't loading over HTTPS on the
front page. Should be fixed now.

